# Akinator



## PeelingStickers (Apr 7, 2013)

http://en.akinator.com/


This bot is extremely good at guessing via elimination.

It managed to guess Feliks Zemdegs and CrazybadCuber! :O

Still, I managed to "defeat" it with some minor characters from lesser known films and TV series.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2013)

oocool

it guessed rainbow dash => it is good
it guessed soarin => it is good

edit: wtf this thing is insanely good


----------



## applemobile (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome to 2003.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 7, 2013)

My wife :tu
Mickey Mouse :tu
Pamela Anderson :tu
Rodney Mullen :tu
Gummi tarzan 
Main character from the Danish childrens book "gummi tarzan" :tu I really thought I had it this time!

Does it ever lose?

Yugi Muto :tu


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 7, 2013)

fluffeetalks:tu
rainbow dash:tu
philip j. fry:tu
ms. pacman:tu
cheeriliee:tu
jacktherbert nope.
how the hell did it get feliks zemdegs so fast?
convinsa nope. 
mike guthrie nope.
bill nye the science guy :tu
brock lesnar :tu
yu nakajima nope.
jhony cage :tu


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2013)

the guy from my little dashie: :tu


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 8, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> the guy from my little dashie: :tu



how?!?!?! that is incredible!

it got kickin' wing from joe dirt... wow


----------



## uniacto (Apr 8, 2013)

i beat him with monkeydude1313. lol.

edit: and memyselfandpi


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> how?!?!?! that is incredible!



yeah, i was like

wtf


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 8, 2013)

i submitted "the living tombstone" yesterday and he has been used 1137 times already.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 8, 2013)

Wut. It guessed brian from my little dashie in like 15 questions
And james randi what


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 8, 2013)

Bicycle zombie :tu
Verdes :tu
5BLD: :tu


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> 5BLD: :tu



orly, I couldn't get it to work. It might have worked for you because I added 5bld to the list of things it can guess though


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 9, 2013)

I couldn't get it to work, but he showed up afterwards on the list when I entered his name :O


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 9, 2013)

Dang. He guessed my brother.



PeelingStickers said:


> I couldn't get it to work, but he showed up afterwards on the list when I entered his name :O


I beat the akinator with 5BLD.
Maybe I must have lied.

I tried again and they said that he got it but wouldn't tell me who because it isn't for children.


Spoiler



Chuggaconroy:tu "Does he like to tell bad puns?" was the last question. 
Count Bleck: nope but it was on the list.
Dimentio :tu This thing is unbelievable.
Lucas:tu This was pretty obvious, but it's still good.
Gary Oak:tu
Stefan Pochmann: Nope. "Does your character wear a helmet?" Haha I said yes.
My first cousin: :tu
Claus::tu This is so fun
Jimmy Hopkins::tu


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 9, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> I tried again and they said that he got it but wouldn't tell me who because it isn't for children.



Lol what have people been entering me as


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Lol what have people been entering me as



when i tried to make it guess you, it kept asking me "is your character gay", "dose your character like men", "are you in love with your character"

L0L !


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> when i tried to make it guess you, it kept asking me "is your character gay", "dose your character like men", "are you in love with your character"
> 
> L0L !



dasfunnierye lol
what did you answer


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2013)

5BLD said:


> dasfunnierye lol
> what did you answer



probably

wol raerity is funee rye


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 9, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> probably
> 
> wol raerity is funee rye



Rye
Ptoighs


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 10, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Rye
> Ptoighs



soqt <3

ptoigh


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 10, 2013)

I won with Mats Valk, it guessed Feliks instead :S

But I said he _wasn't_ Australian!


----------

